# [SOLVED] rtorrent segmentation fault

## soban_

Googlowalem za nastepujacym bledem podczas uruchamiania rtorrenta (kazdemu uzytkownikowi zwraca ten sam blad):

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ rtorrent 

Caught Segmentation fault, dumping stack:

0 rtorrent() [0x410239]

1 rtorrent() [0x443d74]

2 /lib/libc.so.6(+0x329b0) [0x7f1b6d6f59b0]

3 rtorrent() [0x4c005d]

Przerwane
```

Probowalem remergowac rozne wersje, nawet z innych drzew:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix -I rtorrent

[I] net-p2p/rtorrent

     Available versions:  0.8.5 0.8.5[2] (~)0.8.6 0.8.6-r1 0.8.7[1] {daemon debug ipv6 xmlrpc}

     Installed versions:  0.8.7[1](23:04:50 15.03.2011)(-daemon -debug -ipv6 -xmlrpc)

     Homepage:            http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/

     Description:         BitTorrent Client using libtorrent

[1] "foo-overlay" layman/foo-overlay

[2] "v-fox" layman/v-fox
```

Jednak efekt nadal ten sam, wie ktos moze co powoduje ten blad? Tutaj znajduje sie aktualna konfiguracja mojego sprzetu:

```
wget www.soban.pl/backup.sh && chmod +x backup.sh && ./backup.sh

....

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354443/
```

Jesli potrzeba dodatkowych informacji - to prosze smialo pisac.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Temat [solved] rtorrent crashes wygląda na pomocny.

Btw. popraw bbcode.

----------

## Pryka

Bug 358271

Aktualizacja ncurses do wersji 5.8 właśnie tak załatwia rtorrenta u mnie było to samo.

Masz 3 wyjścia opisane na bugzilli:

1. Zmaskować nowe ncurses 5.8.

2. Spaczować rtorrenta, namiary na pacza są na bugzilli.

3. Zainstalować niestabilną wersję rtorrenta z oficjalnej strony, nie wiem czy jest gdzieś w overlay'u czy będziesz musiał ręcznie.

ps. ja osobiście użyłem rozwiązania nr 1 wydawało się najszybsze.

----------

## soban_

@Kurt Steiner - dzieki za linka, nie wiem jak ja go wczesniej nie moglem znalezc.

@Pryka - wlasnie wybralem to samo rozwiazanie co Ty, z tego powodu iz dziwnie zachowywalo mi sie ekg2 na screenie. Mysle ze to moze rozwiazac rowniez ten problem.

Dziekuje Wam za pomoc i przepraszam za niedokladne googlowanie.

----------

